# Human Weapon: *****



## legacy67 (Oct 24, 2007)

Who else is watching this? Probably the best show I've seen on martial arts in a long time.

The ***** training is intense, curious to know if anyone on the forum has done that "2 min in heaven" drill.

With M1 possibly getting more airplay in the US since the Fedor signing, think we might see some more ***** in MMA?

Anyway, anyone who enjoys martial arts needs to watch this show IMO.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

When the hell is Human weapon on, I always miss that shit. In fact I always miss any martial arts shows.


----------



## legacy67 (Oct 24, 2007)

Friday nights on the history channel, hence why I DVR it. I think its 9 or 10, but it also reruns on Saturday morning.

You can also watch old clips from th show in the History Channel website.

Anyway, hope that helps, it's a cool show.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

It's pretty cool show, some of the stuff they show isn't accurate or portrayed correctly but it's good.
I was hoping Fedor would pick some insane ***** student of his =(.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

ya i saw it, was pretty cool. i think my favorite episodes though are still Muay Thai and Judo.

Translator: Your opponent has had 6 amature fights.

Chris: Is there such thing as a Professional ***** fighter?

Fedor: Ya, Me.


lol best part of the episode.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

JuggNuttz said:


> Translator: Your opponent has had 6 amature fights.
> 
> Chris: Is there such thing as a Professional ***** fighter?
> 
> ...


Aye. Fedor seems like a fun guy. :thumb02:


----------



## purple_haze (Oct 24, 2006)

ya i loled at that part. Fedor should've picked some guy that would demolished those guys. I felt bad about that kid who lost to the former probowler. The shaolin kung-fu one wasn't too bad either and some of this shit show was crazy.


----------



## legacy67 (Oct 24, 2007)

The history is cool, but I enjoy the training background and the technical discussions the best.

Still anyone here done "2 Min in Heaven"?


----------



## Maximus (May 17, 2007)

I felt bad for Fedor's student that lost. I'm pretty sure that Fedor crushed his will when they went back to the gym.


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

Never done 2 minutes in Heaven but it didn't look fun. The only thing I couldn't tell was if the guy was supposed to resist the submissions or just let them crank on his bones. Anyway... I think the bald football player should do some other show because his inability to adapt to fighting styles is painfully obvious. The training is much more interesting than the fights at the end... since they are either stopped to soon or they go easy on the show's hosts.


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

Dammit I missed this!


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

Just downloaded and watched this. Pretty good episode. I'm a fan of this show, it's kind of like TUF, but they actually show training.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Where can I download this?


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

The ***** kid that lost to Bill probably got sent off to the Gulags.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey! there are no more gulags in fatherland stupid american! we call them reeducation communities lol

What exactly is 2 min in heaven? I don't grapple except for pathetic attempts to get out of a half nelson in self defense sparring,my upper body strength is simply too pathetic at the moment


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> Hey! there are no more gulags in fatherland stupid american! we call them reeducation communities lol


Fedor is the gulag protector... they call him the gatekeeper.



swpthleg said:


> What exactly is 2 min in heaven? I don't grapple except for pathetic attempts to get out of a half nelson in self defense sparring,my upper body strength is simply too pathetic at the moment


I saw the show, 2min is heaven is you laying on your back and each or your arms is being armbarred by someone, and each or your legs is getting ankle locked by other people.. so basically 4 people are tugging on each or your limbs lol. It looked pretty intense.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

PrideFan123 said:


> Fedor is the gulag protector... they call him the gatekeeper.
> 
> 
> I saw the show, 2min is heaven is you laying on your back and each or your arms is being armbarred by someone, and each or your legs is getting ankle locked by other people.. so basically 4 people are tugging on each or your limbs lol. It looked pretty intense.



and dont forget the two on your arms have legs across your throat choking you too :thumb02:


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

JuggNuttz said:


> and dont forget the two on your arms have legs across your throat choking you too :thumb02:


Oh yeah, they were saying that was the worst part too. The one ex-mma guy did pretty well, the other dude tapped pretty fast if i remember right.


----------

